# SSD compat sata 2.5" ssd ?



## azathoth (Nov 14, 2017)

Will this work with freebsd? 11.1? amd64?

60GB Solid State Drive (SSD)

*Brand New - Samsung / Crucial / Kingston / Sandisk Solid State Drive - Full Manufacturer's Warranty
w/ Native Load Balancing, & Native Trim Support*


Capacity: 60 GB
Form Factor: 2.5 inch
Interface: SATA


----------



## azathoth (Nov 14, 2017)

motherboard:

Asus A68HM-E

*Mfr Part Number:* A68HM-E
*CPU:* Socket FM2+
Supports AMD FM2 A-Series Processors

*Chipset:* AMD A68H FCH (Bolton D2H)
*Memory:* 2x DDR3-2400(OC)/ 2133/ 1866/ 1600/ 1333 DIMM Slots, Dual Channel, Non-ECC, Unbuffered, Max Capacity of 32GB
*Slots:* 1x PCI-Express 3.0/2.0 x16 Slot, 1x PCI-Express 2.0 x1 Slot, 1x PCI Slot
*SATA: *4x SATA3 Ports, Support RAID 0, 1, 10 and JBOD
*Audio:* Realtek ALC887-VD 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC
*Video:* Integrated AMD Radeon R/ HD8000/ HD7000 Series Graphics in A-Series APU w/ 2048MB Max Shared Memory
*LAN: *Realtek 8111GR Gigabit Ethernet Controller
*Ports:* 2x USB 3.0 Ports (rear), 6x USB 2.0 Ports (2 rear, 4 at mid-board), 1x PS/2 Keyboard Port, 1x PS/2 Mouse Port, 1x VGA Port, 1x DVI Port, 1x RJ45 LAN Port, Audio I/O Jacks
*Power Connector:* 1x 24pin EATX Power Connector, 1x 4pin ATX 12V Power Connector
*Form Factor:* MicroATX, 8.9 x 7.0 inch / 22.6 x 18.0 cm


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi,

Supported Hardware, Graphics.

You do not need the motherboard RAID since you can use ZFS for that.

PS. If your graphic card does not appear as supported in that page you would need to use the graphics/drm-next-kmod port what just work on 10.X.


----------



## tingo (Nov 15, 2017)

In general, any storage device with a sata interface works with FreeBSD.


----------

